# Diarrhea only in the night???



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am SO tired, and so is Ghost. The night before last, he woke up at 1 am needing to go out (which is odd for him). He pooped and peed and we went back to bed. Then he needed to go out again at 2:30, he had diarrhea. He had it again at 6 am, and a bit more at 7:15 am. After that, it totally stopped. He ate his three meals, as usual, yesterday (the previous day he had eaten almost a whole bowl of my friend's dog food, we went to their house and we all forgot to pick up Tobey's food, and then he also ate one of my daughter's lip glosses (obviously non-toxic)), so I figured it was due to one of these incidents, which is why I decided to feed him. 

So he was fine all day yesterday, no more pooping at all day. Last night, at 1 am once again, he needs to go out. He pooped and peed and we went back to bed (I figured this was just because he hadn't gone all day yesterday so he just needed to go), and the poop was normal. A little while later, he needed to go out again and had diarrhea. Again at 4:30 am. It is now 7, and he has been fine since.

I'm wondering why this would only be happening at night....? If it was the other dog's food or the lip gloss, how long does that take to go through the system? I figured if it were one of those two things, he would have had diarrhea through the day yesterday too though. It's so strange.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Is it possible he just ends up...emptied out overnight? And the food given after the diarrhea just takes some time to go through him which means it's nighttime again before he goes again?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

DGerry said:


> Is it possible he just ends up...emptied out overnight? And the food given after the diarrhea just takes some time to go through him which means it's nighttime again before he goes again?


I think that's possible. I'd follow the standard diarrhea protocol which is:

1. Diarrhea with any texture at all, not totally water, the dog is otherwise acting okay, fast for 24 hours, reintroduce a small amount of boiled chicken and rice. If a 24 hour fast and half a cup of chicken and rice don't help at all, go to the vet.

2. Completely watery, lasting more than 2 days, or accompanied by other symptoms- lethargy, signs of pain, loss of interest in play/food/affection- go to the vet.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

For some reason when my dog was sick with diarrhea it was almost always at night,yet be fine during the daytime.

If you can't chalk it up for food ect. and doesn't seem to go away than would go to the vet. On one kibble with Raggy it was kind of odd he would be fine for over a week than suddenly get explosive diarrhea for 12 hours all night,than be fine for another couple weeks than repeat until I changed food.


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't fast him for 24 hrs as he is only 4 months old, but I do delay his breakfast for a couple hrs until I'm sure it has stopped. Today I started mixing half/half rice and his kibble. Again, he has not gone all day today. It is not watery, the first time he goes it is normal, totally solid. The next time is is super soft and it stays that way until it stops (the most it has ever happened is 4 times in a 5 hr period, last night was 3 times). 

He goes to the vet Friday anyway for his last set of shots, so if it carries on, I will bring in a stool sample and tell them about what is going on.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Erin80 said:


> I can't fast him for 24 hrs as he is only 4 months old, but I do delay his breakfast for a couple hrs until I'm sure it has stopped. Today I started mixing half/half rice and his kibble. Again, he has not gone all day today. It is not watery, the first time he goes it is normal, totally solid. The next time is is super soft and it stays that way until it stops (the most it has ever happened is 4 times in a 5 hr period, last night was 3 times).
> 
> He goes to the vet Friday anyway for his last set of shots, so if it carries on, I will bring in a stool sample and tell them about what is going on.


 Oh, 4 months old. I'd call the vet and see what they think. They might want him in earlier than Friday, or they might say it's okay to wait.


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

He started with horrible gas last night around 8:30pm, then wanted to go out. Had a huge poop, and it just went on and on from there.....11:30, 1:30, 4:00, and that has been it again. I guess I will call the vet today! I AM EXHAUSTED.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

The same thing is happening with our puppy too. And it happened with our other dog when she was a puppy. I don't know why it's happening, but I hope it stops soon! Our vet did a fecal test and everything came back normal.

Have you changed your puppy's food recently?


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

No, he has been on the same food for a few months now.

The vet did a fecal and it was clear. She thinks he just has a super sensitive stomach. She gave him an antibiotic for 5 days to stop the diarrhea (it worked, the first night after starting the pills he slept all night finally and had a normal BM in the morning....yessssss). He is doing fine now. I just continue to try to stop him from eating anything outside....sticks, stones, dirt balls, etc. The good thing is that he is SUPER good at "leave it" now, with all this practice he's getting!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding and what time(s) does he eat? When he ate the lip gloss, dis he eat the container it was in, as well?


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

He is on Hill's Healthy Advantage - I don't like this food, but it is the only food so far that doesn't upset his tummy. He eats at 7am, noon and 5pm. Eventually I want to try to switch him onto Acana or Canidae.....but not until he's older. 

No, he just ate the lip gloss.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Try adding in some pure canned pumpkin to his meals. A large heaping tablespoon each meal.


----------

